

Quick Coding Quandry... formulas... - mikmo

Can you embed a clever, excel like gadget in simple HTML page?<p>A friend has very kindly designed and produced (in HTML) our website - http://www.napa-technology.co.uk<p>I want to create a gadget to calculate pay back etc - just like this one:<p>https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ak7w8e-WyzvkdEk0NklqdDltd3F0NGFkTER6eEJybGc&#38;hl=en_GB<p>Just want to assess the feasibility as I'll be looking for someone to do this and want to know what i'm asking for!<p>Any comments on our new site are much appreciated - I like the design personally but think it could be modernised a bit in terms of layout, coding etc.
======
rcfox
Assuming you have a fixed set of values to be entered, and aren't looking to
support arbitrary calculations, then this a very simple task.

First example off the top of my head:
<http://www.dannyg.com/examples/res2/resistor.htm>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickables:

<http://www.napa-technology.co.uk>

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ak7w8e-WyzvkdEk0Nkl...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ak7w8e-WyzvkdEk0NklqdDltd3F0NGFkTER6eEJybGc&hl=en_GB)

------
mikmo
Thanks for that Rider.

In answer to your question rcfox, it's going to be arbitrary figures rather
than drop down (ideally).

Also I'd like it to look pretty slick, so something like that resistor thing
may not work. Willing to pay for it. Should I be looking beyond HTML?

